# Psoriasis eater! Weird or not?



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

So maybe this is strange and maybe it's not? Briggs has a new obsession that started a couple of months ago. I have a spot of psoriasis on the back of my ear and he likes to lick it. I noticed that when he is done the area is completely smooth. My husband has also developed psoriasis on his elbows. Briggs licks his elbows smooth too. It started of as a once in a while thing but now he seems to think it's his job to find our "spots" and get rid of them. Now I've heard of psoriasis eating fish but not psoriasis eating dogs. What the heck? Does anyone else have this happening?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

maybe there is more salt in that area; as opposed to the rest of the skin. I suffer from psoriasis too and my dog doesn't do this.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> maybe there is more salt in that area; as opposed to the rest of the skin. I suffer from psoriasis too and my dog doesn't do this.


Hmmm....could be. I don't know if there is more salt in those dead skin cells or not. That's an interesting thought though. Only one of my dogs does this and it seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay, this is weird because my fiancé has seborrheic dermatitis on the back of his ear, and Wolf goes STRAIGHT to that spot to lick. Hmmm...


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

WolfsOwner said:


> Okay, this is weird because my fiancé has seborrheic dermatitis on the back of his ear, and Wolf goes STRAIGHT to that spot to lick. Hmmm...


Too bad there's not a market for skin disease sniffing dogs! We'd be set!:laugh:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a spot of psoriasis on my ankle and Mayhem likes to lick it too.


----------

